# amazon sword runners



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

i recently boosted my lighting system a bit and my amazon swords are doing great. Out of three plants, I have 5 runners with a total of 10 smaller plants growing. I want to cut the runners and spread them around, but I was curious. Is there a certain size or time period i would want to wait before i cut the runners? I wanted to make sure i didn't cut them if they were to "young". Any thoughts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wait until the plantlets have roots.. snip them off of the runner.. but do not cut the runner as plantlets will continue to form.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> wait until the plantlets have roots.. snip them off of the runner.. but do not cut the runner as plantlets will continue to form.


Ditto:

Also please note that the child plant will exhibit significantly more health and growth, once it has melted back and regrown, than the adult plant.

TR


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i have like 5 dwarf sagittaria between my 55g and 20g, they all have little ones growing from their roots, could i cut them and plant them in my 10g planted tank? or should i let them grow, the biggest one is pushing 2inches tall


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> i have like 5 dwarf sagittaria between my 55g and 20g, they all have little ones growing from their roots, could i cut them and plant them in my 10g planted tank? or should i let them grow, the biggest one is pushing 2inches tall


HJ:

IMHO 2" is too small to commence harvesting and transplanting the child plants.

IMHO your parent plants should achieve a minimum length of 4" and be in good shape before you attempt this.

Please note that I have read that some strains achieve a length of 20".

TR


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yea my biggest one im my 55g is a over a foot tall


----------

